# Problème partition mac



## Jujujul42 (30 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème. J'ai voulu installer windows et j'ai partitionner mon disque de 500 go. Seulement je n'arrive pas à supprimer la partition qui ne sers à rien. J'ai l'impression que j'ai reinstaller mon os sur quelque chose qu'il fallait pas suite à un windows qui marchait pas. J'ai fais "diskutill list" et voilà ce que ça me donne... J'aimerai supprimer la partition sur le diskos6 mais impossible .. comment faire svp j'aimerais tout faire pour ne rien restaurer et rien perdre. Et dans l'utilitaire de disque le bouton n'est pas grise mais lorsque je met le "-" ça me propose seulement d'installer la partition sans mon os... Merci de vos futures réponses


----------



## macomaniac (30 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour *Juju*

Tu démarres sur le volume *Mac OS* et le volume *SANS TITRE* est vide. Comme tu ne peux pas supprimer la partition *SANS TITRE* pour recoller son espace à la partition *Mac OS* (cela ne se fait jamais "par le haut") --> il va falloir que tu clones *Mac OS* => *SANS TITRE* > que tu redémarres sur le clone *SANS TITRE* > que tu supprimes alors la partition *MacOS* pour récupérer son espace à la partition *SANS TITRE* (c'est possible "par le bas").

- question : disposes-tu du logiciel de clonage Carbon Copy Cloner (démo gratuite un mois) => qui va te permettre d'effectuer le clonage *Mac OS* => *SANS TITRE* ?​


----------

